# Warrior Pens



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Another 30 pens were hand delivered to Ft Hood today. Thanks to Liftologist, Flat Fish and the Grand Master Tortuga. Way to go guys.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I should have some ready this next week.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I should have some ready this next week.


 Sounds like you will be "The Man" on the next shipment.
Holler I need a Stingaree fix.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've got about a half dozen ready for you but probably won't have time to do any more for a week or two.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> I've got about a half dozen ready for you but probably won't have time to do any more for a week or two.


 Take all the time you need. When you have them just holler and they will get their "shipping orders for reassignment".


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got 11 done need to get 4 more. Not sure if I will get them done this week or not. Got to get some medical problems fixed. I am having a dizzy problem. Got to see the Doc tomorrow and see if we can figure out why. I stand up and start to walk and go to the left or everything just starts spinning. Only last for about 3 or 4 seconds then nothing. Even happens laying in the bed at night. I wake up and turn my head the right way and the bed starts spinning.


I had a dermatology appointment today and they found nothing to even worry about. Had a wreck going in though at 288 and 610 loop.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dammit, Bobby !!!!!.. Skip the skin quack and get your arse into the VA for a neurology checkup...

AND...let Barbara do the dammed driving.. You might hit ME !!!!:hairout:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Dammit, Bobby !!!!!.. Skip the skin quack and get your arse into the VA for a neurology checkup...
> 
> AND...let Barbara do the dammed driving.. You might hit ME !!!!:hairout:


Thats what I am doing to day Jim. Seeing my regular Doc, then let her decide what tests I need. My son is driving me today. 
Wreck wasn't that bad. Guy was in the south bound exit for 288 and I was in the north bound exit and he decided he wanted in my lane without looking and just pulled right into the grill guard on the Hummer. Scratched the grill guard a little and tore the whole right side of his Chevy pickup up. He was trying to tell the cop it was my fault cause he had his turn signal on. She wasn't listening to him. Gave him a ticket.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You mean the turn signal doesn't give you the right of way???







Lots of folks think so as well as having the right of way coming onto a highway - never look. A guy going real slow pulled into my wife's lane a while back and she couldn't avoid him. Cop started writing him a ticket and he was yelling "but she hit me in the rear". Cop said it didn't matter - it was her lane and he violated it. Then he started complaining that she must have been speeding and the cop said he didn't care if she was doing 90 - it was her lane. Some folks need to go back to WallyWorld and get a refund for their drivers license. Glad you're OK.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking about asking for about $20,000 for pain and suffering cause I had to come home and tell Barb I had had a wreck in her Hummer.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad you are ok from your Accident. I am with Tuga get on down to the VA and get checked out!! Keeping you all in my prayers. Get well BOBBY!!!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

No Bobby, many insurances is now $25,000 libability. Go for the full amount. Maybe the Texas Hammer can even get more...haha.

Hope all is well. Has your blood pressure been low????? That will cause the same issue but I know your doctor will check all of that also.

I know what you mean also, people now come off of highway entry ramps and don't even look, they expect everyone to automatically move over to next lane that that can't always happen and they are required to YIELD anyway, but I see more and more of that and they get mad if you don't slow down to let them in..... Errrrrrr.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just got home. MRI shows nothing. Doc said she feels it is Vertigo. It runs in the family. Gave me a hand full of pills and some exercises to do. Guess I will live after all.


----------

